# Hi, I came here.



## Houseman (May 31, 2005)

Hello everyone, my name is paul. My hobbies include making terrible music and sometimes spying on this forum obsessively. This is a nice community you have here!

I'm hoping to see some interesting threads here in the near future so I'll have an excuse to post various witty remarks and comments.

Bye for now


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 31, 2005)

Ey Paul,

Welcome to V.I.!

Later,


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 31, 2005)

Hi Paul, welcome. Where do I know your name from? 

Tell us about yourself!


----------



## choc0thrax (May 31, 2005)

It's about time you joined. Since I can't get enough of your witty and always intelligent comments on IRC I look forward to seeing them here too. :!: :?: :arrow: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :!: :idea: :arrow: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## Maya (May 31, 2005)

Hey Paul, welcome!


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 31, 2005)

Welcome onboard Paul - I've listened to some of your demos which are great!


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 31, 2005)

Hey Paul,

Nice to see you here!

But don't give up your day (night) job at IRC...


----------



## michel (May 31, 2005)

Hi Paul!

Welcome to *V.I. Control*!

It's nice to see you here! :mrgreen:


_Michael_ :wink:


----------



## Houseman (May 31, 2005)

Hi everyone and thanks for the welcome!

Scott, you would know me from the "early" NS days? I used to post there occasionally.

Herman: Thanks man!

Michel: Wow, I didn't know you posted here! Glad to see you.

Paul


----------



## choc0thrax (May 31, 2005)

Michel= Michael Law?


----------



## Houseman (May 31, 2005)

No.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 31, 2005)

Ok sorry I just got excited that it might be him. I have to go change my pants and maybe my shirt too.


----------

